# Has anyone tried Risperdone?? (Risperdal)



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I am just curious, has anyone tried Risperdone? If so, did it help?


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

No it didn't


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Could you elaborate please?


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

I still had anxiety


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Isn't that an anti psychotic? Why would you want to take that?


----------



## Dead (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes I have but it made things worse the side effects are hell. They said it will help with my dp but it was a lie to make me take it.

It's a anti psychotic for people with extreme psychotic problems. Dp isn't anything close to anything psychotic but then again I don't know your situation I would avoid it if i were you. If all you have is Dp or depression don't take it.


----------



## Juanmartin (Feb 28, 2014)

I had taken long time ago, did nothing for me just get me fat as a cow and most of the day sleppy but not improvement with my Dp , Dr


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't have any psychotic symptoms I am aware of, but I feel crazy as hell, that's why I asked


----------

